# Lord of the Ringers



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2008)

(Mods, if you can think of a better place to put this thread, feel free, but as this topic is valid to all of Tolkien's work, I put it here)


Has anyone seen the film "Lord of the Ringers"? I had avoided watching it because I was thinking it sounded dumb, but it was very interesting, and showed alot of history of Tolkien's work that I wasn't previously aware of.

Anyone seen it? What did you think?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2008)

Check out this awesome description of this, the Other Related Topics of the Related Subjects section ---> "Discussions about other material related to, or have been inspired by Tolkien's work." Where else could such a thread go? *attempts to gaze only at the awesomeness of the Other Related Topics of the Related Subjects section, rather than shudder at his own hideous moderating powers*

Ah, also, I have never heard of this film. *hides*


----------



## Sarah (Jun 5, 2008)

I assume you're talking about the documentary "Ringers" hosted by Dom monaghan? It's a documentary about the Lord of the Rings fans. I own it. It's brilliant. I lost it, though :-(. I would recommend it. It's a great addition to any collection.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, Sarah, that was the one I was referring to. I agree, it's worth owning, I bought it, and immediately after watching it, loaned it too a friend of mine. I might get it back...perhaps should just go buy another copy...


----------

